# Shostakovich: Katerina Ismailova



## Kesiak (May 11, 2007)

Hi. Has anyone heard this opera? I have only heard the part on radio some time ago, and I was suprised and enjoyed it. What is your opinion on this opera? As it has a complicated history - revisions etc.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

I have not heard Katarina Ishmailova, and, since it's a cut version of Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District, I have no desire to hear it.

Lady Macbeth however, whew! That is one sweet opera. I have the one with Rostropovich and Vishnevskaya, which is perfect, and the one with Chung and Ewing, which is even more perfect (and better recorded). This is one of the few pieces I've liked all the way through right at first and continued to like just as much every time I give it a spin (which is several times a year). (Usually pieces I like immediately don't wear well. Not completely sure why, though the obvious is certainly part of it.)

I know of few other long pieces who stay at such a consistently high level.


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

I am tempted to borrow the DVD from the library, assuming they can get it.


----------



## cato (Dec 2, 2006)

You all may find this very odd, but although I love opera, and I love Shostakovich, he is one of my favorite composers...... I hate his opera Lady Macbeth!  

I know, it's strange. I love many different operas, from the 1700's to 1920's......

..... and I love the symphonies and chamber works of Shostakovich.....

.... but I hate this opera.  

Go figure.


----------



## RicardoTheTexan (Nov 6, 2007)

It is one of the most boring operas ever written.


----------

